

Palindromic video. Sort of ... - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKzxV0QLhRo

======
postfuturist
I like this video

I do not think

It is a lame trick

------
bd
Following YouTube's related videos trail - this is based on Argentinian
political ad which won the silver lion in the Cannes Lions Ad Festival in
2006:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFz5jbUfJbk>

------
naz
It may just be that I'm British but I found that intolerably cheesy.

edit: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Umq6ac5r5uM>

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Its because you're British.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Cynicism is cheaper than empathy, so I guess I deserve that.

------
aamar
Palindromic music video: Sugar Water / Cibo Matto / Michel Gondry:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EN9auBn6Jys>

~~~
Groxx
Much more impressive.

------
pedrokost
We made a very similar video for our prom night. The audience was literally
jaw dropping. Here it is (it's in Slovene so you probably won't understand
it): <http://www.vimeo.com/10852791>

------
fnid2
"Sort of" = the _opposite_ in reverse, where as palindromes are the same in
reverse...

